# Can a new vinyl be heat pressed on an old vinyl?



## Mafaba (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello,

I have spent hours searching through but couldn't get a result.
I was just thinking if a new vinyl (same design) be placed on a shirt with an old vinyl as a cover/ new layer for the old vinyl.

The old vinyl is just 3days old and I was thinking if I can layer it with a new one.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Mafaba said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have spent hours searching through but couldn't get a result.
> I was just thinking if a new vinyl (same design) be placed on a shirt with an old vinyl as a cover/ new layer for the old vinyl.
> ...


You don't say why you are asking this question so without knowing the reason I would say it isn't worth the time. You are not going to get an exact alignment because the shirt has stretched with applying the first time or shrunk if it has been washed. Even if you did get a perfect alignment I would think it would feel too heavy to the hand. You will be better off doing a new shirt.


----------



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

You can,we have done it on some rally drivers overalls as they was his lucky ones ! It's just takes a little time but is fine to do .


----------



## Mafaba (Jul 1, 2015)

I wanted to press a new vinyl on it cos I had plotted behind the old viynl and what I had written behind the vinyl was showing after pressing.

Tried removing it with the normal paper trick but didnt get it off completely and got the front design wrinkled. Will have to settle for a new shirt.


----------



## Mafaba (Jul 1, 2015)

Mtnview said:


> You don't say why you are asking this question so without knowing the reason I would say it isn't worth the time. You are not going to get an exact alignment because the shirt has stretched with applying the first time or shrunk if it has been washed. Even if you did get a perfect alignment I would think it would feel too heavy to the hand. You will be better off doing a new shirt.


I forgot to quote you on my reply earlier.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Mafaba said:


> Tried removing it with the normal paper trick but didnt get it off completely and got the front design wrinkled. Will have to settle for a new shirt.


Depending on the shirt color and the vinyl that is already there I have taken off mistakes with a heat gun. If your vinyl is too thin such as some printable vinyls it may not work or may take longer. I use a heat gun to slowly heat an area and use a pick tool to grab the heated area and lift off the shirt. On dark shirts you will see some leftover adhesive residue which isn't so visible on lights or white even though it is still there.


----------



## Mafaba (Jul 1, 2015)

Mtnview said:


> Depending on the shirt color and the vinyl that is already there I have taken off mistakes with a heat gun. If your vinyl is too thin such as some printable vinyls it may not work or may take longer. I use a heat gun to slowly heat an area and use a pick tool to grab the heated area and lift off the shirt. On dark shirts you will see some leftover adhesive residue which isn't so visible on lights or white even though it is still there.


It is a black shirt and the glue residue is there plus some leftover color of the old vinyl. The new number is also not aliening with the mark left on the shirt.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Mafaba said:


> It is a black shirt and the glue residue is there plus some leftover color of the old vinyl. The new number is also not aliening with the mark left on the shirt.


If I am heck bent on re-using the original shirt and the design allows it, I have thickened the entire design so there is some overlap of the residue.

Usually by this point I have decided it would be less expensive to print another blank shirt.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

What the heck were you thinking, seems you hacked your way in, then you tried to hack your way out... what you couldn't afford a $2 shirt ?


----------

